# Can someone run an Oasis report?



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I am kind of looking at this 2003 F-350 6.0 Liter

Just curious how I would go about getting an Oasis report for it?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...rkparms=algo=LVI&its=D%2BC&itu=UCI&otn=3&ps=5

The vin is on the auction!

I am between this and a 2004 Duramax right now...


----------



## sparksrides (Dec 1, 2008)

if you go to powerstroke nation.com they have a section for oasis reports it is free u may have to join but I'm not sure but joining is free also. it is the best site for power strokes, i hope this helps


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I will check into that! Thanks


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I do have access to that info

I am check now


it wrong vin 

VIN characters it have 16 it suppose to be 17


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Milwaukee;776407 said:


> I do have access to that info
> 
> I am check now


Thanks Man! Let me know


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I vote for the Duramax! No 6.0's!


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I am very scared of a 6.0 but it's a nice looking truck, I haven't drove it it's 8 hours away on Ebay.
The Ford is cheaper... equal miles and condition trucks


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I am say avoid this F350

vin is wrong so that mean they are try hide something. you ask them what vin. maybe they make mistake on ebay.



I would choose gas over diesel


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

1FTSF31P63ED81641

They must have updated it, it's 17 now...


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I see they add 8 in vin

it 2003 F350 6.0L

no problem

I think it good truck.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I have heard that if they made it to 50,000 they are bulletproof...the 6.0 was kind of a crap shoot of an engine!


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Go to TheDieselStop.com and search. Alot of info to help your decision. I have also heard what you stated about the 6.0.


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

Uhh, if I am reading my computer screen correctly(VIN 1FTSF31P63ED81641). The truck has been in the shop 9 times!!! 6 times for engine problems and 3 times for recalls. It doesn't specify what the recalls were, but sounds like a typical 6.0 Liter to me. I would be careful.

Oh, and I meant to add that I have a 2003 6.0L and it was great...until about 50,000. Had to have the engine rebuilt(under warranty of course), but now it has me nervous and I don't think I will be keeping it much pass another 20,000 miles. I hate to sway your decision to a Chevy since I depend on Ford as part of my livelihood, but the 2003 to 2005 6.0L was a dark cloud for the Super Duty. If you can pick up a 7.3L or something newer than 05, I don't think you would be disappointed. Good Luck.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

exmark1;776507 said:


> I have heard that if they made it to 50,000 they are bulletproof...the 6.0 was kind of a crap shoot of an engine!


I have driven/plowed with an 06 6 leaker with over 50k on it and it was far from bulletproof. Shooting it may have been the best option actually.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Copyright 2002-2008 Ford Motor Company. All rights reserved.

VEHICLE INFORMATION 
VEHICLE DESCRIPTION
2003 F-SERIES BODY STYLE
F-350 RC PICKUP 4X4 ENGINE
6.0L DIESEL DI V8 
TRANSMISSION
TORQSHIFT AXLE CODE
41 ENGINE CALIBRATION

NO WARNING MESSAGES FOUND FOR THIS VIN 
ARN MESSAGES 
ATTENTION TECHNICIANS AND SERVICE MANAGERS: 
BEFORE REPLACING 6.0L CYLINDER HEAD GASKETS REFER TO 09-08-03 
BEFORE REPLACING FUEL INJECTORS FOR COLD ENGINE OPERATION SEE TSB 08-26-03 
GENERAL WARRANTY INFORMATION 
WARRANTY START DATE
08/23/2003 BUILD DATE
06/19/2003 SALE MILEAGE

OUTSTANDING FIELD SERVICE ACTIONS 
NO CAMPAIGN MESSAGE(S) FOUND 
EXTENDED COVERAGES 
NO ESP INFORMATION AVAILABLE 
WARRANTY REPAIR HISTORY 
NO RECENT REPAIR HISTORY ON VEHICLE 

END OF OASIS REPORT FOR 1FTSF31P63ED81641 




That what I check on Ford website since I am student at college.


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

I am able to access full warranty history for that VIN. Maybe there is a link you can click on in your system?


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

I found a 6.0 that caught my eye. Can you run a oasis report on it smoore? Vin is 1FTWX31P95EB99580 Thanks


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

smoore45;777347 said:


> Uhh, if I am reading my computer screen correctly(VIN 1FTSF31P63ED81641). The truck has been in the shop 9 times!!! 6 times for engine problems and 3 times for recalls. It doesn't specify what the recalls were, but sounds like a typical 6.0 Liter to me. I would be careful.
> 
> Oh, and I meant to add that I have a 2003 6.0L and it was great...until about 50,000. Had to have the engine rebuilt(under warranty of course), but now it has me nervous and I don't think I will be keeping it much pass another 20,000 miles. I hate to sway your decision to a Chevy since I depend on Ford as part of my livelihood, but the 2003 to 2005 6.0L was a dark cloud for the Super Duty. If you can pick up a 7.3L or something newer than 05, I don't think you would be disappointed. Good Luck.


Going to run from this one! Leaning toward the Duramax now just to get my bank to remove there head from a certain location...


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

OhioPlower;777427 said:


> I found a 6.0 that caught my eye. Can you run a oasis report on it smoore? Vin is 1FTWX31P95EB99580 Thanks


It looks like there have been a few problems with the truck. The recalls seem minor(not related to the 6.0L). But looks like the truck has been in twice for the same symptoms on the engine. See Below:

1FTWX31P95EB99580 T/F7 F T/BD T/CD T/E A1 T/BE T/YB 12-JAN-2005 11-FEB-2005 158584 USA 12 * * * * * * * 21102 
Dlr Cd-Sub Cd: 09435 - * Name: ANDERSON & KOCH FORD, INC. Ph: 651-6744465 St:MN Ctry Cd: USA Reg Cd: NA Repr Date:31-JAN-2006 Doc #:00775004 
Cust Comments: RECALL 05B32 
Tech Comments: INSTALLED DEGAS LABEL

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1FTWX31P95EB99580 T/F7 F T/BD T/CD T/E A1 T/BE T/YB 12-JAN-2005 11-FEB-2005 158584 USA 12 1A04 030008 5C3Z 9424 AA D50 42 21102 
Dlr Cd-Sub Cd: 09435 - * Name: ANDERSON & KOCH FORD, INC. Ph: 651-6744465 St:MN Ctry Cd: USA Reg Cd: NA Repr Date:31-JAN-2006 Doc #:00775002 
Cust Comments: WON'T STAY RUNNING,LIKE IT IS FLOODING 
Tech Comments: EEC TESTED CODE 90404 FOUND EGR STUCK OPEN AND PLUGGED. FOUND EGR COOLER LEAKING AND IN TAKE PLUGGED WITH SLUDGE. REPLACED EGR COOLE R AND EGR VALVEAND NEEDED O RINGS. ALSO REPLACED INTAKE MANIFOL D PLUGGED WITH SLUDGE VEHICLE TESTS OK KNOW

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1FTWX31P95EB99580 T/F7 F T/BD T/CD T/E A1 T/BE T/YB 12-JAN-2005 11-FEB-2005 158584 USA 12 * * * * * * * 21102 
Dlr Cd-Sub Cd: 09435 - * Name: ANDERSON & KOCH FORD, INC. Ph: 651-6744465 St:MN Ctry Cd: USA Reg Cd: NA Repr Date:31-JAN-2006 Doc #:00775003 
Cust Comments: RECALL 59B01 
Tech Comments: TEST DROVE ALL OK

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1FTWX31P95EB99580 T/F7 F T/BD T/CD T/E A1 T/BE T/YB 12-JAN-2005 11-FEB-2005 158584 USA 12 * * * * * * * 21102 
Dlr Cd-Sub Cd: 09435 - * Name: ANDERSON & KOCH FORD, INC. Ph: 651-6744465 St:MN Ctry Cd: USA Reg Cd: NA Repr Date:31-JAN-2006 Doc #:00775001 
Cust Comments: RECALL 05E15 
Tech Comments: INSTALLED EP SENSOR AND REPROGRAMMED COMPUTOR

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1FTWX31P95EB99580 T/F7 F T/BD T/CD T/E A1 T/BE T/YB 12-JAN-2005 11-FEB-2005 158584 USA 17 7H01 120301 * 19703 * C02 42 29787 
Dlr Cd-Sub Cd: 09435 - * Name: ANDERSON & KOCH FORD, INC. Ph: 651-6744465 St:MN Ctry Cd: USA Reg Cd: NA Repr Date:08-JUN-2006 Doc #:01001701 
Cust Comments: CHECK A/C NOT COOLING. COMPRESSOR NOT 
Tech Comments: TURNING WHEN ON? CHECKED A/C SYSTEM FOUND SYSTEM LOW ON FREON. ADDED DYE AND 42OZ OF FREON. CHECKEDFOR L EAKS NONE FOUND AT THIS TIME. ALL OK

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1FTWX31P95EB99580 T/F7 F T/BD T/CD T/E A1 T/BE T/YB 12-JAN-2005 11-FEB-2005 158584 USA 49 2G01 03XXXX 4C3Z 12B599 AARM D02 42 65204 
Dlr Cd-Sub Cd: 09243 - * Name: BRAHAM MOTOR SERVICE INC Ph: 320-3962962 St:MN Ctry Cd: USA Reg Cd: NA Repr Date:16-FEB-2009 Doc #:00190401 
Cust Comments: WONT STAY RUNNING AFTER FIRING 
Tech Comments: EEC TEST CODE P0611 , PERFORMED TSB 08 26 03 AND REPLACED FICM .


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

What do you all think of that one? Its a 05, looks like it has repeat problems of staying running


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

The repeat of problems aren't even related.

Fords diesels at least are known to have programing updates, no big deal at all.

An AC leak??? - seems real critical to me.

I dunno - you seem to kill something most don't have any experience with at all.

A used truck is just that - used, buyer beware. Especially a used 3/4 or 1 ton, and really especially if it was one of mine.


----------

